# Daisy :)



## daisyandoliver (Aug 23, 2012)

Figured that Daisy deserves a blog too.  

So Daisy is the second bunny I ever got. She is a gorgeous little thing and I love her to pieces as well. She is a 5 year old Netherland Dwarf. When I got her she was 4, almost five.

I was at a rabbit show with my boyfriend, since he shows rabbits, and I was walking around being nosy and looking at everyones rabbits as usual.. I saw a cage that had 3 Netherland Dwarfs in it. It was one of those cages with the wire that separates them all. Daisy was in the middle and it said "Free to good home. 3 legs. Doe. 4 yrs/o, birthday June 10." I had no clue what 3 legs meant, I thought she was an amputee but I soon found out it is a show thing. Hehe. But on each side of her were one of her babies. One was a buck and one a doe $40 each. I was interested in the free one since I had no money with me. I talked to the lady who owned her and she said as long as I promised to take care of her that I could take her. I texted my dad and asked him if I could have her and he said sure as long as I had a cage to keep her in. I borrowed one from my boyfriend and my dad eventually bought her a cage.  Now she lives happily in my room but she isn't too fond of getting out of her cage, even when I give her the option to come out of her cage and run around.

The day I got her still at the rabbit show.






Her being her cute self.





Giving me a look. Lol.





Another look. 





Can you tell her blanket is that zebra blanket?  She loves it. She will drag it to the corner with her on my bed and sleep. <3


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks exactly like or little bunny "Stew".


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 24, 2012)

I love little buns.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 30, 2012)

Yay, I love that you have a blog for Daisy and for Oliver.  Maybe I should've started separate ones for mine...hmmm


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 30, 2012)

She is so cute! Has she seen the movie Driving Miss Daisy? I love watching movies with buns and reading to them. I figure I should entertain them some too since they are so entertaining to me.

Thanks for sharing Daisy pictures and stories with us! :inlove:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 30, 2012)

No she hasn't seen it hehe.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 6, 2012)

I really need to take some new pictures of her! I think I will tonight when I get her out to brush her and clip her nails; so the pictures might be of her attacking me lmao.

She has been doing that again lately, she jumps at me and tries to get me away but she wasn't doing that for the past couple weeks.  She started doing it again when I tried to bond her and Oliver so I don't know if that is such a good idea..

Another good note! She has never liked toys at all but I still put some of those baby links like I have in Oliver's cage into her cage, I hung it from the top and today she was pulling at them and playing with them! Yay.


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 6, 2012)

How cute you have two separate blogs! 

Daisy is a sweetie. I love the little breeds and Netherlands are the first breed I fell in love with years ago as a young adult. I love her white chin. I'll be watching for more daisy updates!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 7, 2012)

I got Daisy out and completely cleaned her cage out and groomed her. I ended up taking her outside to groom her because she was a furry mess. I have a grooming glove that when you pet them with it on your hand it pulls out loose/dead fur. I sat there for 20 minutes and ended up pulling out the tuffs of loose hair and it took forever. After this I was covered in rabbit fur and was sneezing up a storm. 

Some pictures, this was before being groomed so ignore it if she looks a bit eh and has tuffs of fur on her.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 16, 2012)

I got Daisy out of her cage and everything to clean it and we decided to snuggle for a little until my allergies kicked in and I sneezed my head off.  Her shedding is terrible on my allergies..

























That last picture she is picking up on Oliver's bad chewing habits haha.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 16, 2012)

She's so cute.  I love her coloring and little ears. I would love to have a rabbit that was colored like that...


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks.  Daisy and Oliver are both otters. :3

It also really sucks that I can't cuddle with her without sneezing. Its worse because she's shedding usually I can hold her but right now its bad but I brush her daily. Oliver's fur is so short it doesnt bother my allergies. I love animals too much though considering im allergic to fur and feathers lol.


----------



## littl3red (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm allergic to basically everything. I went to an allergy/asthma clinic a couple years back and they said I had the worst allergies of anyone they had ever had in there. I was allergic to everything they tested me for except horses and maple trees. I guess they didn't test me for rabbits, because luckily, I'm not allergic. :weee:


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like me haha. I haven't been tested for that stuff yet but I might cause i might start the monthly Allergy shot


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 19, 2012)

She has the cutest grumpy girl face!! Allergies are such a bummer. My husband has to take 2 Benadryl every day, just to live in the same house as our buns.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Sep 19, 2012)

I take about 6 a day.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 1, 2012)

Leave me to eat my hay in peace before I rip your face off. <3


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

I love her grumpy little butt.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness that face! From the picture in her blanket, I almost thought she was Oliver!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

Hehe my sister can't tell the difference. I was like wanna see my new bunny? When I got Daisy and I showed her she was like isnt that the same one?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 3, 2012)

If I didn't know any better I'd probably think so too but here are the differences I spotted

Daisy:
Grumpy Face
Chubby Cheeks
Fatter (sorry Dais)
Shorter, rounder Ears.
Longer fur (obviously)

Oliver:
Mischievous face.
Slimmer cheeks.
Longer body. 
Rex fur
Long pointy ears. 

Only thing similar is their colourings, but just by glancing you'd never know


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah haha. Oliver weighs 4.5 lbs I was surprised he wasn't more honestly cause he has quite the belly!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 6, 2012)

Eating a corn treat, it was about gone at this point. I just cleaned her cage and there is so much poops. Lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is a cutie. But she is still a little brat. I have got her out a few times and put her on the floor to see if she wants to move and run around yanno? No. She sits and stares at the wall... Lazy bunny. Lol.  She is by far the quietest out of the three. Boy she is peaceful..


----------



## littl3red (Oct 11, 2012)

Aww, cute. Teddy likes to hop around everywhere. She loves my room.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

That's how Oliver is. And its like a 15 minute chase to put him in his cage at night lol. If all three of my buns were as quiet as her id get a full nights sleep lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't have any new pictures of her right now but just thought I'd share she isn't boxing me anymore! She takes treats from my hands, lets me take her dishes to fill them, and lets me get her out without boxing or trying to bite! She still gets anxious when I get into her cage to fill her dishes and will run around my hands but no boxing or biting! Yay. :3


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 21, 2012)

Awh what a cute bunny! Your sister sounds like mine, she like "eh, rabbits are all the same!" ... I'm like don't you realize they are very complex creatures with drastic personalities! (Everyone always looks at me like I am crazy when I say that... lol)


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

It's true though! Lol. My grandma asked me if my rabbit poops all over my room when hes out im like nope, he is litter trained! She just goes You can do that?!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 21, 2012)

How did you litter box train them  Adorable bunnies by the way, and I love Kara!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

Only Oliver is litter box trained.  I put a litter box in his cage and he just started using it. -shrug- He doesn't poop anywhere else in his cage but his litter box. He just picked it up.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good Oliver! My bun just doesn't want to "go" in her litterbox


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh boy. Daisy bit me last night for the first time when I was feeding her. I don't blame her though considering I was all up in her space. I did end up yelling "OW YOU LITTLE @#$%!." Then I started laughing and so did my dad. x)


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 27, 2012)

daisyandoliver wrote:


> Oh boy. Daisy bit me last night for the first time when I was feeding her. I don't blame her though considering I was all up in her space. I did end up yelling "OW YOU LITTLE @#$%!." Then I started laughing and so did my dad. x)



Yikes! Sorry she bit you. Does she have some cage aggression? Morgan just dealt with a bite too 

Daisy is a cutie and I never realized hoe "grumpy" she was too  Kara and daisy have THE best grumpy faces!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah she is defiantly protective of her cage. But when you get her out she will cuddle all night with you.


----------



## JBun (Oct 28, 2012)

One of my girls is just like that too. Hates me reaching in her cage. She'll attack everytime. But she is also my most snuggly rabbit. She loves me to hold her and give her nose rubs, then she'll lick, lick, lick. Go figure :?


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 3, 2012)

She is very cute. So you have 2 nethy does and a Mini Rex buck, is this correct? (I just read all of your blogs from beginning to end).


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 5, 2012)

Yuppers.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

Daisy is too freaking cute. I gave her a craisan today and she took it from my fingers between the bars of the cage and it ended up getting stuck on the bars and of course she was freaking out trying to get it off the bar and after she got it she continued to lick the bar for a good minute or so I couldn't help but laugh and give her another one.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 17, 2012)

aww, adorable!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 17, 2012)

But she is still a brat. Still very protective of her cage.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 20, 2012)

I just had a Daisy cuteness overload... <3 I'll share it with you. xP I had probably 20 pictures but I only decided to post 5. 






Daisy nose!





I am the queen.





No craisans for me; I'm watching my figure. (She gave in and ate a few.)





Just a cutie sitting on me. 





Hehe. <3


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 20, 2012)

awww, too precious!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 20, 2012)

You have two of the cutest smushed face nethies around


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ldoerr (Nov 20, 2012)

cute


----------



## daisyandoliver (Nov 21, 2012)

But of course Oliver was getting a tad bit jealous biting my shirt sleeve through his cage. After she went back in her cage I let him out and he jumped on my bed and sat on me. Lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmm Daisy isnt drinking as much as usual. Shes still drinking quite a bit shes just not drinking as much not sure if i should be worried. Shes eating fine though.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 6, 2012)

Give it a couple of days. Sometimes rabbits just get in weird moods (like the rest of us) and do not want to eat or drink much. It normally goes away and they are back to normal in a day or 2. My girls did not even eat 1/2 of their veggies last night and did not finish their pellets. I got a little worried but they were back to normal this evening. If she is not back to normal in a couple of days then I would be worried.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 6, 2012)

Alrighty thank you!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 7, 2012)

Her faces amuse me. x)





Squishy face.





Not amused lol.


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 8, 2012)

She does have an amused look to her. Her cheeks are soo big and cute


----------



## Zaiya (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Netherland dwarfs!!!!! They are so CUTE!!!!!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes adorable. :3 Which is why I have two, lol.  But they have attitudes, big ones. Lol.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Feb 15, 2013)

She spent a good minute looking at the cat but when he moved Daisy tuned and faced the closet door. 
"Maybe if I look the other way, he won't see me."


----------

